# barney's farm "dr grinspoon"



## gogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

has anybody grown this goofy thing out yet? .... I'm highly tempted to give it a shot, just cause i would love to see what kind of cannabinoids this kind of lanky sativa would produce..... after looking into it a little, it seems to me that this could possibly be a relic of hundreds of years ago... a PURE, landrace sativa.... or it could be a shitty mutant fuck-up... 

lemme know your experiences or thoughts on this strain/subject


----------



## Eternal (Apr 11, 2010)

no experience with it but I definitely agree that it looks a bit goofy lol. Most likely out there for breeding purposes but I'd imagine it would be some kind of crazy potent and/or exotic tasting.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

i dunno... I've seen mixed reviews about it (smoking at barney's at least, nothing from someone that's grown it yet), and they're either "fucking awesome" or "fucking shit".... that's why i'm leary of it.

but on the other hand... i know that cannabis has been cultivated by man for thousands of years, there's scientific evidence to support it. Based on this, and my experience/knowledge of indica/sativas, it would not suprise me to find out that ancient cannabis grew like this plant, which is why we started breeding/cultivating in the first place.... 

just like now, we cross low-yielding, yet highly psychoactive sativas with a higher yielding, faster flowering indica to get a better plant for our specific (mainly underground/indoor) growing needs. It would make sense to me that our ancestors did the same thing, sacrificed a bit of quality to cross with and make a resulting product that combined the traits they were looking for.... so maybe this would be some pretty good shit, to smoke and to breed with....

or as i said, it could be some fucked up mutant that barney's didnt want to lose an investment on..... they do seem to be rather commercial.


----------



## ford442 (Apr 11, 2010)

it really catches my eye as i roam through attitude.. i have showed the picture to some of my friends and they scarcely believe that it is a pot strain.. heh.. i am very curious to see if anyone at all has tried it - $10/seed is a lot to pay just to experiment.. if it gets big enough maybe it actually can produce enough to be worth while?


----------



## gogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

ford442 said:


> it really catches my eye as i roam through attitude.. i have showed the picture to some of my friends and they scarcely believe that it is a pot strain.. heh.. i am very curious to see if anyone at all has tried it - $10/seed is a lot to pay just to experiment.. if it gets big enough maybe it actually can produce enough to be worth while?



it doesnt look too bad.... here's the only pic of the bud i've found thusfar...






as far as the yield and growth, I havent been able find much about that; though i did find one reference that was from someone supposedly talking to someone at barney's coffeeshop, that they only manage about 3oz's per plant.... and that is with 4weeks veg time and 90-100 days flower.... so not really that great of a yielder. but still yet, if its a good/unique enough strain/buzz, it very well may be worth it to personal growers to give it a shot


----------



## wiggabee (Apr 11, 2010)

Well the attitude was supposed to give a tour of barney's coffee shop and it may have shown "dr. grinspoon". But those mother fuckers have yet put up the video.


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 11, 2010)

barneys farm is legit i have to say

its on my short list of good breeders in this fucked up pool of ganja marketing today

dj short, barneys, and tga are my top 3 right now. 

i really want to try their pineapple chunk


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 11, 2010)

gogrow said:


> I'm highly tempted to give it a shot, just cause i would love to see what kind of cannabinoids this kind of lanky sativa would produce..... after looking into it a little, it seems to me that this could possibly be a relic of hundreds of years ago... a PURE, landrace sativa....


okay... I have to say it... But I completely buy the hype... Lots of mixed reviews if you google it....... But anyway.... Look at this stuff... Sooo cool http://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=2159788&postcount=3104


----------



## gogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> okay... I have to say it... But I completely buy the hype... Lots of mixed reviews if you google it....... But anyway.... Look at this stuff... Sooo cool http://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=2159788&postcount=3104



check this one out....

http://forum.sensiseeds.com/images/users/a_quaze/a_thc_i8286.html


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 12, 2010)

niiice duudee


----------



## stefjw (Apr 12, 2010)

I was in barneys no more than 2 weeks ago, can't say I seen that strain on the menu ?

I did buy myself 5 ferminized ,G-18 Haze (I think) though. Best weed that I smoked across there.


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 12, 2010)

So I guess its prone to hermi or always hermies because in most of those pictures I see little nanners. But it's cool looking and I would love to try it, but I don't think I would ever grow it. Although Im sure it could make for some interesting hybrid strains.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 12, 2010)

I would definitely scrog it for max yield. But, a veg period that long plus 100 days of flowering. That's a serious project. Maybe once I set up a 12/12 flowering room.


----------



## purplebibble (Apr 12, 2010)

why don't you like HTG Supply btw?


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 12, 2010)

purplebibble said:


> why don't you like HTG Supply btw?


who said they don't like htg? They have been giving me problems for the last few days with an order... But I called them today and they took care of everything... Good people IMO.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 12, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> who said they don't like htg? They have been giving me problems for the last few days with an order... But I called them today and they took care of everything... Good people IMO.



I'm glad you had a good experience with them..... but gogrow DOES NOT SUPPORT HTG SUPPLY!!! 

"good people" my ass....


----------



## purplebibble (Apr 12, 2010)

gogrow said:


> I'm glad you had a good experience with them..... but gogrow DOES NOT SUPPORT HTG SUPPLY!!!
> 
> "good people" my ass....


..which is the reason i asked initially to begin with. I despise when people make statements as such and then when you ask them to elaborate they only give you a further manifestation of the original statement made with nothing else.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 12, 2010)

purplebibble said:


> ..which is the reason i asked initially to begin with. I despise when people make statements as such and then when you ask them to elaborate they only give you a further manifestation of the original statement made with nothing else.



if you would like the big run-down, then hit me up in a PM.... it's not some dramatic, huge fuck-over; but at the same time, it was still a huge piss-off from a company whose main claim to fame is their par1 customer "service".


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 13, 2010)

gogrow............ pm'd


----------



## gogrow (Apr 18, 2010)

bumpin it up for this crazy lookin strain


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 11, 2010)

Yeah.. I sent Barneys an email requesting info on it..


----------



## Infamous313 (May 24, 2010)

I smoked some of it, and it was the shit, smelled awesome covered in trichs, super strong sativa high that ive never had before


----------



## mr ben (Jul 21, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> barneys farm is legit i have to say
> 
> its on my short list of good breeders in this fucked up pool of ganja marketing today
> 
> ...


You will be lucky if you can even get barneys seeds to germinate,I got 3 plants out of 11 seeds.Load of shite never again.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 21, 2010)

no shit i got a 5 pack of Vanilla Kush from barney's .. started 4 of them one didnt germinate one was a runt and my last two came up males from a fem seed pack .. fuck barney's


----------



## obamasmokesweed (Jul 21, 2010)

has any 1 here finished barneys farm vanilla kush yet i have 1 outdoors growing great but id like to see a smoke report or get some info on it


----------



## obamasmokesweed (Jul 21, 2010)

wow did not see the post above me
my vanilla kush is going good it was a freebie but this is not the firs time i heard bad things about it


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 21, 2010)

25% thc is a bold claim indeed...... some of barneys gear is top notch, others are very unstable and you get 10 dif phenos with 10 seeds....


----------



## ford442 (Jul 21, 2010)

i got one free BF Vanilla Kush and it turned into a lovely healthy girl - it is outdoors so no smoke report yet..


----------



## obamasmokesweed (Jul 21, 2010)

that is same as me outdoors and not flowering yet but is a beautiful bushy plant i tied it down and it exploded with new growth showed female about a week ago 



ford442 said:


> i got one free BF Vanilla Kush and it turned into a lovely healthy girl - it is outdoors so no smoke report yet..


----------



## degzy (Jul 26, 2010)

Iv got 4 grinspoons growing now, my first grow so not the best to start out with. The 100 day flowering seems like a sentance.

Been vegging for 21 days now and are a bit stinky already, im a bit worried about odour and also about how tall the damn things are gonna get. May start flowering soon just so i can get them finished and move on to other strains


----------



## gogrow (Jul 27, 2010)

degzy said:


> Iv got 4 grinspoons growing now, my first grow so not the best to start out with. The 100 day flowering seems like a sentance.
> 
> Been vegging for 21 days now and are a bit stinky already, im a bit worried about odour and also about how tall the damn things are gonna get. May start flowering soon just so i can get them finished and move on to other strains


you need to get a grow journal and some pics kickin and link me to it


----------



## degzy (Jul 27, 2010)

Iv been taking pics throughout so i'll try and do that today. Like i said its my first grow so been winging it a bit. Not expecting great results, recon i need stronger lights next time round. Kind of wish i hadnt started these.

For my next grow iv got some cheese, white widow, big bang, el nino and himalaya gold. Planted 5 of the grinspoons, one didnt grow. 4 out of 5 aint bad but seen some pics of how big 1 grinspoon can get let alone 4 so dont know how its gonna end up. My space is less than a square meter. Was close to doing away with them but couldnt bring myself to do it


----------



## degzy (Jul 27, 2010)

Started that journal. Had plenty more pics but didnt wanna go over the top lol.

I'll add to it as i go along


```
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/352578-dr-grinspoon-indoor-soil-grow.html#post4446068
```


----------



## gogrow (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks bro... will be checking it out for sure.


----------



## BestBuds1 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was in Amsterdam a few weeks ago, and made a trip over to Barney's to try Dr. Grinspoon. I have smoked cannabis for many years, I have had quite a few strains, and I have a very high tolerance. I was not disappointed at all, as Dr. Grinspoon is now in my top five, leaning towards the number one spot. It smelled like heaven in the bag, and even more so in the grinder, great taste, smooth smoke, super head high, and my face and mouth were numb and full of tingles. The high lasted a 2.5 to 3 hours, and was every minute as good towards the end as it was in the beginning. I made sure we went to Barney's to purchase Dr. Grinspoon everyday I was in Amsterdam after that, and one of the coolest things about this strain is, you have about .1 grams of stem in a 3 gram bag of buds. We sampled about 18-20 other strains on the trip, and this one was my favorite. I will be growing this strain for sure, even with the bad reviews I have read on Barney's Farm Seeds, the high is worth taking the chance of wasting money on potentially "bad" seeds. The end result of this slow growing lady is magnificent, and well worth the wait. SMOKE THIS STRAIN IF YOU EVER HAVE THE CHANCE I promise you will say to your self "man that Best Buds was right on".


----------



## gogrow (Aug 7, 2010)

BestBuds1 said:


> I was in Amsterdam a few weeks ago, and made a trip over to Barney's to try Dr. Grinspoon. I have smoked cannabis for many years, I have had quite a few strains, and I have a very high tolerance. I was not disappointed at all, as Dr. Grinspoon is now in my top five, leaning towards the number one spot. It smelled like heaven in the bag, and even more so in the grinder, great taste, smooth smoke, super head high, and my face and mouth were numb and full of tingles. The high lasted a 2.5 to 3 hours, and was every minute as good towards the end as it was in the beginning. I made sure we went to Barney's to purchase Dr. Grinspoon everyday I was in Amsterdam after that, and one of the coolest things about this strain is, you have about .1 grams of stem in a 3 gram bag of buds. We sampled about 18-20 other strains on the trip, and this one was my favorite. I will be growing this strain for sure, even with the bad reviews I have read on Barney's Farm Seeds, the high is worth taking the chance of wasting money on potentially "bad" seeds. The end result of this slow growing lady is magnificent, and well worth the wait. SMOKE THIS STRAIN IF YOU EVER HAVE THE CHANCE I promise you will say to your self "man that Best Buds was right on".


seems there are a good few reviews like this of it.... makes me interested enough to still consider growing this one out one day.


----------



## poker909 (Oct 20, 2010)

I got a 5pak fem from Attitude in the spring, germ'd 2, but I had to move mid flowering, and in the chaos of relocating they went down early and a bit under nuted. Early on one of the two was nute sensitive, and before they came down I really was not paying attention to their behaviour. I did have one clone that survived, veg'd for about a month (to about 5-6 feet in a 3 gallon bucket of soiless mix, but I tie everything down and do a lot of training anyway so height is under control), and is now 6-7 weeks into flowering and looking good and healthy using Advanced Nutrients. It smells like butter, and the bracts (calyxs) are tiny with tons of white pistils coming from each one and very tiny trichomes all over the forming buds. This plant is very immature, and looks odd next to other finished looking plants that went in at the same time. I don't think it will end up looking loke the pictures just due to the structure of the buds. The parent had a bud structure similar to Arjan's Ultrahaze #1 at the same stage of growth, but it didn't finish properly so I don't know what this will end up looking like.
I yielded a bit more than I expected from the poor batch, so I don't think yield is as terrible as some may say. The buzz was very happy, energetic, and social. It was potent for sure, but not the psychedelic over the edge of reality sativa I was looking for, but it was intriguing enough to anticipate totally different results from the next batch.

My other Barney's experience was their lsd strain (that has been turning out amazing), and Vanilla Kush, which is still in veg, but the seeds germ'd in under 24 hours using a wet paper towel on a seed mat, and have been growing vigorously. In general I've always had the best luck with fresh seeds, and brand new strains are usually going to be a fresh new breeder tested batch.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 20, 2010)

bum for more info...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

looks a lot like quaze 

http://forum.sensiseeds.com/images/users/a_quaze/a_female_seeds_i8319.html


----------



## kkday (Nov 26, 2010)

My partner and I are growing 3 right now in a mountain grow in Hawaii, I'll get pics asap.


----------



## smokefrogg (Nov 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks a lot like quaze
> 
> http://forum.sensiseeds.com/images/users/a_quaze/a_female_seeds_i8319.html


sure does...


----------



## gogrow (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah, there seems to be a good bit of debate over who's strain this is, as it seems to be exatly the same as quazar or w/e.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

its the real estate in the tent for a 20+ week strain, id dearly love to try it, maybe it needs crossing with ruderalis lmfao


----------



## smokefrogg (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^ hehe, it's got a spot in the corner of my small cabinet  i really don't trust barney's though, quaze needs to put some up on seedbay or something imho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

nah i know what you mean, i jokingly refer to them as barneys bollock factory...


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 1, 2010)

just by reading the first page...nothing seems look odd on the strain, it just looked like a pure sativa strain...i am actually growing a few land races from the south-east myself, and its been flowering for 2 mos now and yet to finish in a couple more months. its lanky, not big buds only few small buds per nodes


----------



## tingpoon (Dec 1, 2010)

i just got back from amsterdam and i was able to try the dr. grinspoon. its got a nice uplifting high but i wouldnt mark potency more than 7 out of 10.




barney's farm has way better straiins than grinspoon i think. their cherry berry is amazing.


----------



## poker909 (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay, 13 weeks in flower and a couple days in darkness, and I'm ready to trim. This plant was grown from a clone I took from a seed I obtained through Barney's (original packaging) via Attitude. See my earlier post for _that_ story. This was grown using Advanced Nutrients Grand Master formula (which I am not biased towards or against), under a 1000W HPS, but not directly under the light, still receiving ample canopy though. I tie down all my branches so height is no issue, although I can see how if you grew her straight up she could get 10+ feet. I had no serious nute issues or deficiencies - the yellow leaves in the pic are because this plant has been thoroughly flushed. The smell is like flowery butter. I don't particularly like this smell, during flowering the smell was so rich it was almost nauseating, but I don't like any floral smell. Other people thought the plant smelled great. There is heavy crystal build up over the entire plant (my crappy camera does not do it justice at all), although there is no density whatsoever in the buds. The buds are made up of little fingers of tiny bracts (calyxs), that when you look at close up, looks exactly like the Quaze/Grinspoon pics online, but the scale is much tinier than I expected. All those pics are extreme close ups, and I would compare it's growth pattern to Arjans Ultrahaze 1, although the Arjan's is much more dense.

Here's the whole plant


here's a close up


and here's one with my thumb so you can see just how tiny and loose the bracts are


This was grown legally! Smoke report in a couple weeks...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 3, 2010)

Im very interested in this plant as well.
Nice job Poker, I was expecting the little balls everywhere like the breeder pic... but atleast you were able to put up some pics of the strain. + rep

Also that quaze slideshow has the exact same lookin pics as on attitudes website..


----------



## GeeTee (Dec 3, 2010)

that plant looks like it can go a lil longer imo


----------



## gogrow (Dec 4, 2010)

GeeTee said:


> that plant looks like it can go a lil longer imo


I agree.... looks like it had a good bit more potential.... I'm more intrigued now than ever


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

i had a friend grow out some beans he got out of lowryder #2 auto's that went like that honest he grew em out for over half a year they were 6ft n more but the bud was exactly like that wispy as shit and not much to it, crystally ish but no density. ill see if i can get some pics off him at some point.


----------



## smokefrogg (Dec 4, 2010)

^^^ crazy, from a lowryder #2 grow? did he mix it with anything or were they just straight lowryder #2?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2010)

straight lowryder. honestly we couldnt believe it these monsters were straight sativa couple of different pheno's but def satty.


----------



## poker909 (Dec 13, 2010)

If I didn't grow this myself, I would say it was under nuted, immature, or the room had a light leak, but none of the above. If my camera was better, I could get close ups that look like the catalog pic with fully mature loose bracts. I was frankly disappointed until I smoked it. The high is soaring and up with zero body buzz or couchlock. A great high for sure, but it has no bag appeal unless you know what it is, and even though it's potency is in league with modern hybrid strains, it doesn't rise above the status quo making the length of time to grow not worth the space. Dry I got 2 1/2 oz, so the yield can be decent with proper bending/topping. I'm glad I grew it, but im not sad I didn't make clones.


----------



## OneEyedSally (Jan 20, 2011)

I have one started... only about 4 inches tall, but I'll post pics as she grows. Wish me luck!


----------



## zachary L (Jan 21, 2011)

iv got a Dr.grinspoon iv got weekly pictures i just cant find out how to put in on the computer 
can i take a pic with my cell phone and send it to an another email account?


----------



## ddimebag (Feb 23, 2011)

growing grinspoon among others now...the seedling just broke ground a few days ago, now has first set of leaves. The link to the journal is in my sig, there will be pics later, when the plant is bigger.


----------



## NegroNinja (Mar 6, 2011)

gogrow said:


> I agree.... looks like it had a good bit more potential.... I'm more intrigued now than ever


Agreed, but thanks poker for posting pics. I've been curious about this one for a while. poker909, did you look at those nugs under a scope? I mean if you did that's one thing, but if you pulled em at 13 weeks, that's early according to the breeder's flower time, and it just looks immature.


----------



## zachary L (Mar 20, 2011)

heres some pictures that i just took. 2 months and 20 days from grownd break
:


----------



## little lady (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought it was a fast grower. I'll be watching, because I have one a couple of months behind yours.


----------



## vittujoo (Mar 25, 2011)

I ordered a utopia haze but I think it got mixed up with dr grinspoon. See for yourself: http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-marijuana-growing/766722-big-problem-my-utopia-haze.html Now I've had her flowering for 9 weeks.


----------



## Tamorin (Aug 22, 2013)

just ordered a 5 pack hope someones got some pics


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah im interested in some pics too, hey tamorin you should do a journal so we can see a whole grow.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2013)

been curious from the first glance....


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 22, 2013)

NickNasty said:


> So I guess its prone to hermi or always hermies because in most of those pictures I see little nanners. But it's cool looking and I would love to try it, but I don't think I would ever grow it. Although Im sure it could make for some interesting hybrid strains.


i would have no problem growing hermi's that looked and smoked like grinspoon
had a buddy that showed up with a couple g's of this when i stayed in michigan 
im a very experienced smoker and initially i thought we just smoked some wet or a bud sprayed with JWH-018 
something along those lines 
but within a half hour i knew i was safe and it was going to be a long ride


----------



## kona gold (Aug 22, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> i would have no problem growing hermi's that looked and smoked like grinspoon
> had a buddy that showed up with a couple g's of this when i stayed in michigan
> im a very experienced smoker and initially i thought we just smoked some wet or a bud sprayed with JWH-018
> something along those lines
> but within a half hour i knew i was safe and it was going to be a long ride



Never had any herm problems with the 5 i ran. Only problem is there was alot of variations......some denser ones as well......got two grinspoons that were close to the picture.....the denser ones not as potent as the clustery ones.

Anybody know what Barney crossed the grinspoon with for his fems? Bummer they stopped making regular seeds Barney's!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 22, 2013)

dont think he crossed it with anything, its a herloom strain/pure sativa. most 

breeders will force a female to make male pollen sacs with streess or chemicals. then use that pollen to make make fem seeds


----------



## kona gold (Aug 22, 2013)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> dont think he crossed it with anything, its a herloom strain/pure sativa. most
> 
> breeders will force a female to make male pollen sacs with streess or chemicals. then use that pollen to make make fem seeds



Yea......that's if it's an s-1....some breeders use a certain female that has proven solid and herm free and use that to make female seeds as well. Also when i ran his Acapulco Gold, there was also much variation, and i could swear there was widow in the strain. Definately not even close to cup winner, or description. Tangerine dream...well all the posts on that one speak the truth....crap!!!


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 6, 2013)

SpaceGrin, spacebomb?? X Dr.Grinspoon



This baby was a volunteer in the garden and this plant is the revegged ... i am growing more of her now and still have cuttings in veg. Around 70 Days flowering time 

SpaceGrin dried nugs prior to reveg ... i suspect the cuttings will grow buds more like the original ... the revegged plant was too branchy/wild


my cut seems pretty good at not hermiing so far, ... not one banana


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 6, 2013)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> dont think he crossed it with anything, its a herloom strain/pure sativa. most
> 
> breeders will force a female to make male pollen sacs with streess or chemicals. then use that pollen to make make fem seeds


Most feminized seeds are crosses, not S1's. Female x Female(with male parts)


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2013)

nice cross! spacegrin looks dank...


----------



## NickNasty (Oct 12, 2013)

How did the smoke turn out Green Santa?


----------



## ito (Jan 1, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Most feminized seeds are crosses, not S1's. Female x Female(with male parts)


I'm pretty sure this is incorrect.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 1, 2014)

ito said:


> I'm pretty sure this is incorrect.


What about it?? 

Most Fems are not S1's to my knowledge.


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 10, 2014)

NickNasty said:


> How did the smoke turn out Green Santa?


The smoke is great old school sativa, smell and taste like lemon sumac ... well basically just like the description from the breeder says... ITs one of my favourite plant to smoke and even in my joints with tobacco I really go for this strain almost over anything else because I can still taste her in the spliffs. High is better for morning, and if I smoke too much of it it can be overwhelming. I still have my cut going, I was gonna stop growing her because the yield is so bad (I think the spacebomb I used might have been a tinybomb male pheno) but the smoke is so special I have decided to keep her around for future breeding project.

Named in honor of our hero, the brilliant cannabis advocate, researcher and author Dr. Lester Grinspoon, this is a pure heirloom Sativa. 

The plant grows thin and tall, and requires a longer flowering time. 

When mature, the colas look like compact, green and red-brown beads, loosely strung on thin stems with a dusting of THC crystals. The fragrance off the buds is of sumac and lemon; the smoke is light and tangy with citrus and tropical fruit aromas. Dr. Grinspoon offers a strong, long-lasting, energetic and cerebral high. Old school Sativa of the highest order.

Information
cbd: 0.4%
flr.time: 90-100
genetics: heirloom genetics
har.time: mid november
height: grows tall
thc: 25%
type: sativa
yield: 350gr/m2

My most recently harvested SpaceGrin, I took her to day 72 this time. Still almost half the time as the original Dr.Grinspoon!! She can easily come down at day 55 if I have to, I didnt see much difference by letting her go longer.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 10, 2014)

looks freaky n dank


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 10, 2014)

what did you do green santa? cross the grinspoon with tiny bomb? she looks great.


----------

